# Please critique! Arabian mare I might trade for my training.



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

I know the pics arnt good 4 critique, but can anyone tell anything from ne of them?


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

How long ago was she shown?
If it was recent you might be able to look up the photographer from the shows and get some pics... 

I'm am not good with critique so I will just say she's very cute.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Im not sure... i need to ask the owner again. If i can get them ill be sure to post


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like she has a bit of a belly on her ;]


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

lol she is quite fat and pampered lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think she is cute. Definitly needs a diet though lol. 
Her trot looks a bit wonky in the last photo, but it may be the photo.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

I need to try to get more piccx but I dont know when ill have time to go up as im training 5 peoples horses on my property right now lol We were thinking about bringing her in next month, when one of the stallions in training leaves...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ask the owner the following:

Is she sound?

Has she ever had any lamness issues?

What is grain is she on(if any?)

Has she ever reared, bucked, or does she spook easily?

This is all stuff that I have been screwed on, with the past horses i have bought. (I don't want it to happen to you)


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> Ask the owner the following:
> 
> Is she sound?
> She is sound of body, just not mind.
> ...


Thanks the owner has told me all of her problems and has even shown them to me. She said that if the mare doesnt like somebody shell throw them. so when i got on she said if i can ride her i can have her in exchange for training her pony for halter showing. This mare has had soo much arena training but on ground and on trail she is nuts. I know I can take care of it but id rather just use her as a show horse/broodmare.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

In the last picture it looks like she has a huge badoncka donck butt? I don't know anything about Arabians or broodmares though...so that might be desirable


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

charroit said:


> Thanks the owner has told me all of her problems and has even shown them to me. She said that if the mare doesnt like somebody shell throw them. so when i got on she said if i can ride her i can have her in exchange for training her pony for halter showing. This mare has had soo much arena training but on ground and on trail she is nuts. I know I can take care of it but id rather just use her as a show horse/broodmare.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


Ok, glad to help!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What are her bloodlines?


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

She sure does have a big butt doesnt she?! LOL!

Her sire is ENF SAVONBEY

Her dam is DRIFTING STARR

She is bred mainly polish but traces back to some spanish liniage.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

She is on the chubby side but I amazed at that tail. You can never really see an arab with a long tail like that. I love it!


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you, when its dropped it draggs the ground by about 5-8 inches lol  

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

charroit said:


> Thank you, when its dropped it draggs the ground by about 5-8 inches lol
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


To me, she looks wormy, not fat. You can see ribs but she has large belly. Could she be pregnant? I'm concerned that you're thinking about taking in another horse. It was just a couple of short months ago that you could not afford to take your dog to the vet. I assume that you've sold some horses but if you just replace them you'll soon end up in the same position you were in before. 

It's hard to tell from the pictures....does she have a long back? How old is she? She looks like she is a prima donna from the pics. Her legs do not look right to me. I'd want her tested for DSLD. The pic of her in movement looks like more than her hooves are hitting the ground.

This is one I'd run away from. 

Symptoms


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Joshie, I am glad that I am not the only one that noticed that. There is definitely something about her legs. WAY too much flex in her fetlocks.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Joshie, I am glad that I am not the only one that noticed that. There is definitely something about her legs. WAY too much flex in her fetlocks.


 
Called a dropped fetlock and Joshie and I both noticed it late night.


Symptoms


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Yep - her fetlocks were the first thing I noticed too.

NOT a broodmare candiate. Too many nice Arabs out there to breed a mediocre one.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats what it is! I couldnt figure out what was wrong with that picture for the life of me. Fetlocks.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok! Ive decided to let this one pass me by! Thanks everybody!


----------

